# 71-gt37



## 1970ramair (Mar 4, 2016)

Hello I'm new on the forum and trying to figure out a few things lol. I am currently restoring a numbers matching 70 gto and love this body style. I recently purchased a 71 lemans post and an early 71 gt-37. Yes a true one but it is very , very rusty. It's a shame it was left for dead. But it is all together missing motor and trans but I know where the original set up is. It's in a 72 gto I purchased these two cars from. He says I can get the 350 engine and 350 tranny back once he finds a top to go back in his. So the original gt-37 motor is running atleast but the car is rusted badly. Just need some guidance as to the best route to go with this car. I don't plan to restore. Thx


----------



## 1970ramair (Mar 4, 2016)

Also I can't figure out how to post pics. Thx


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

1970ramair said:


> Also I can't figure out how to post pics. Thx


Quote:
Originally Posted by 1970ramair View Post 
How do I post pics of my cars on this forum. 

Click on the paperclip @ the top, click browse, select picture, click upload, wait for it to upload then click submit reply.


----------

